# Asus Z53S

## EagleHeart

Приветствую всех!!!

Купил себе ноут ASUS Z53S (Core2DuoT5250/1GbRAM/HDD120/GF8400MG), решил поставить на него Gentoo, впринципи при установке особых трудностей не возникло, споткулся я при установке иксов, а точнее драйверов на видюху, при установке nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 глохнет на следущем:

```
>>> Source compiled

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

>>> Install nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11/image/ category x11-drivers

  * Installing nvidia module

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 failed

Call stack:

   ebuild.sh, line 1539:    Called dyn_install

   ebuild.sh, line 1013:    Called src_install

   nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.ebuild, line 247:   Called src_install-libs

   nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.ebuild, line 351:   Called wants_tls

   nvidia-drivers-100.14.11.ebuild, line 463:   Called build_with_use '--missing' 'true' 'sys-libs/glibc' 'nptl'

   eutils.eclass, line 1597:   Called die

!!! Unable to resolve true to an installed package

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the stack if relevant

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

Несмотря на это я всетки решил поробовать подгрузить модуль как сказано в "Руководстве по видеокартам nVidia"

```
# lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod nvidia

# modprobe nvidia

# modules-update
```

Вроде бы никаких матов в ответ услышано не было, знач вроде получилось

lsmod выдает:

```
# lsmod

nvidia            7749784  0

i2c_core            24320  1   nvidia
```

при запуске иксов следущее:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize dac HAL

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

вчера весь день просидел с конфигами иксов, думал там трабла, вроде как все боле моле нормально у меня, так что думаеца что это с дровами чето нето, lspci не опознает видюху толком:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0428 (rev a1)
```

есть у кого какие соображения? подскажите плиз куда копать...

заранее благодарен

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *EagleHeart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
> ```
> ...

 

Попробуй обновить оверлей, похоже в ebuild ошибка вкралась.

----------

## EagleHeart

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Попробуй обновить оверлей, похоже в ebuild ошибка вкралась.

 

Всмысле другой ebuild cкачать? в нете почемуто два разных было на эти дрова

----------

## ator

Попробуй отключить оверлей и установить стандартно. Ебилд для этой версии давно включён в основное дерево.

----------

## EagleHeart

 *ator wrote:*   

> Попробуй отключить оверлей и установить стандартно. Ебилд для этой версии давно включён в основное дерево.

 

У меня ноут в инет выхода не имеет, я пользуюсь январским снимком заркала на 11 болванах, так что целиком дерево обновить нет возможности да и смысла в данный момент не имеет. Скопировал ebuild с инета тоже самое, шо делать?

----------

## _Sir_

Нет смысла устанавливать gentoo, если ты не собираешься иметь актуальным дерево портежей. 

Ставь kubuntu, или что больше по душе...

Например, недавно была проблема с ati-drivers, которые дружно перестали работать с ядром 2.6.22. И если бы не было обновлений, решения можно было бы ждать вечно  :Smile: 

Согласно статистике, в Gentoo очень большое количество проблем решается 

emerge --sync и его производными, в частности, emerge-delta-webrsync

Я на ноуте иногда и через сотовый обновляюсь, через gprs.

----------

## EagleHeart

 *Quote:*   

> Нет смысла устанавливать gentoo, если ты не собираешься иметь актуальным дерево портежей...................

 

я же не сказал что не собираюсь, в данный момент я хочу поставить и разобраца боле менее не затрачивая особых средств на инет, там более есть снимок заркала пусть и полугодовалый, дрова я разумееца последние качал, может быть ядро тоже стоит скачать? ибо у меня 2.6.19

----------

## _Sir_

 *EagleHeart wrote:*   

> я же не сказал что не собираюсь, в данный момент я хочу поставить и разобраца боле менее не затрачивая особых средств на инет, там более есть снимок заркала пусть и полугодовалый, дрова я разумееца последние качал, может быть ядро тоже стоит скачать? ибо у меня 2.6.19

 

1. Полугодовалый снимок можешь раздать на подставки для кружек  :Smile:  если только он тебе не дорог, как память. Никто не ставит все пакеты, только чтобы разобраться  :Smile: 

2. portage-latest.tar.bz2           28-Aug-2007 04:57   37M -- а сколько весят драйвера, что ты качал и ядро, думаю еще помнишь  :Smile: 

3. deltup-getdelta

4. emerge-delta-webrsync

5. и самое главное: чтобы разобраться, нужно скачать/читать в онлайне до дыр хэндбук и другую документацию, особенно касающуюся "устройства" данного дистрибутива.

Gentoo is all about choices (c) so your mileage may vary

----------

## EagleHeart

ну а кроме глобального обновления будут какиеньть соображения?

----------

## fank

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447228.html

похожая ситуация

может, я че та недопонял, но модуль у тебя в нужное место не упал...

modinfo тебе покажет версию

http://www.mandrivauser.de/viewtopic.php?pid=150608

здесь на немецком, в котором я ни бум-бум, но вроде ясно, что чел просто старые дрова пытался ставить

ему посоветовали обновить

все пошло у него вроде

тока делать там почему то рекомендуют из 3 уровня (init 3)

наверное, чтобы убедиться, что левые модули не подгрузились =)

http://www.linux.com.pl/forum/index.php?t=msg&goto=301282&rid=0&S=e153b762a1edcc95d3ef07f950f47c1d

здесь по польски, но понятно =)

рекомендуют поставить HAL

дерзай и удачи!

----------

## EagleHeart

 *fank wrote:*   

> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447228.html
> 
> похожая ситуация
> 
> может, я че та недопонял, но модуль у тебя в нужное место не упал...
> ...

 

выдает кучу переменных

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.mandrivauser.de/viewtopic.php?pid=150608
> 
> здесь на немецком, в котором я ни бум-бум, но вроде ясно, что чел просто старые дрова пытался ставить
> ...

 

дрова ставлю самы последние, написано что видюху поддерживают мою

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.linux.com.pl/forum/index.php?t=msg&goto=301282&rid=0&S=e153b762a1edcc95d3ef07f950f47c1d
> 
> здесь по польски, но понятно =)
> ...

 

поставил, непомогло

----------

## EagleHeart

сейчас внимательней разглядывал лог иксов наткнулся на такие строчки:

```
(II)LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

           Compiled for 4.0.2, module version =1.0.9746

           Module class: X.Org Server Extintion

           ABI class: X.Org Server Extintion, version 0.1
```

glx явно от старых дров может он мне все душит

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> glx явно от старых дров может он мне все душит

 

первую ссылку в моем посте читал?

 *Quote:*   

> To anyone with the new cards, or anyone with these errors:
> 
> apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
> 
> To remove all the nvidia-kernel stuff BEFORE you download the beta drivers.

 

----------

## EagleHeart

 *fank wrote:*   

> первую ссылку в моем посте читал?
> 
>  *Quote:*   apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
> 
> To remove all the nvidia-kernel stuff BEFORE you download the beta drivers. 

 

читал, но как мне снести старые дрова так и не понял, обисните новичку плиз

----------

## fank

если не ошибаюсь в названии пакетов

```
emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

в любом случае поиск по базе пакетов никто не отменял

```
emerge -sS nvidia
```

----------

